# Where does all the information come from?



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

when i was first starting to get involved in guns there were fewer sources available.... the guys DOING the work at the local shops, the magazines that wrote about the people and companies making the guns and the companies that sold us the tools and information amassed by those who had been there and done that. 

the internet was not even a blip on the radar. who had even thought of youtube? armorers guides were pamphlets bought at the army/navy surplus not 16 disc cdrom set .....

the books in my shop were the numrich parts catalog, brownells catalog, modern gun values..... davidsons glossy catalog and jackson armories price list.... and a book called Gunsmith Kinks (recommended reading)

Gunsmith kinks is now a 4 volume set of information that every gun guy needs if he is going to do more that field strip his weapon. it has techinques from floating a barrel, glass filling a stock, tightening stripped butt stock screws, trigger jobs, reblueing, touch ups.... charts, manufactures rebrands, 
on and on and on. 

all sorts of useless, worthless info is found in those books and they answer questions asked here every day. 

where does the info come from? dinosaurs of course, its where we got it when we were newbs.

now, where did you get your knowledge?


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

You! You're my dinosaur. :anim_lol:


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Holly said:


> You! You're my dinosaur. :anim_lol:


everyone is someones dinosaur.... guess it could be worse


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I had an old man who had nothing better to do than let me shoot the hundreds of firearms he owned and coach me to shoot. He was in his 70's when I met him and the finest revolver shooter I'd ever seen. I learned to reload, cast bullets, repair firearms and shoot. Sad day when he died. I'm nearly his age now and have some young guys that "own" me.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I possess a lot of shooting knowledge. I learned all of it from two wonderful men, both of them dead now.
• Michael A. Harries, of the Harries Flashlight Technique, taught me to shoot better than I ever thought that I could, and he taught me all of the lifesaving tactics that I know. He taught me to be a teacher myself. Mike also coached me through modest success in IPSC competition, and taught me to be a fair and reasonable line judge.
• Charles A. Ries was a patient, talented gunsmith who could do trigger jobs beyond the abilities of most normal mortals. He taught me just about everything he could pound into my head about the M1911, and he never minded that I liked to watch him work. He could shoot more quickly and more accurately than anybody else I've ever known.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

im kinda old-school i try to find as much literature i can, but i also use the internet, and read alotta gun mags. so here and there i learn as much as i can on the subject, i love guns so i'd like to learn alot. theres been a few people who've taught me some in's and out's on guns, one being my grandfather, and an old coworker who was a freak for ar's and 1911s. the problem i have around here, is there's plenty of people who like/own guns, but know virtually nothing about them. so its kinda hard to find some buddys that share the same interest at the same level.


----------

